# clutter-gtk-0.10.8_2 building problem



## Hanky-panky (May 29, 2013)

Hi fellow _Free_BSD people,

I do have a problem upgrading this package, everything else is fine.

Here the error message during building time:


```
/usr/local/include/clutter-1.0/clutter/clutter-state.h:156: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'gchar'
In file included from /usr/local/include/clutter-1.0/clutter/clutter.h:100,
                 from ./gtk-clutter-embed.h:31,
                 from ./gtk-clutter-embed.c:43:
/usr/local/include/clutter-1.0/clutter/clutter-text.h:106: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'gchar'
/usr/local/include/clutter-1.0/clutter/clutter-text.h:117: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'gchar'
gmake[2]: *** [libclutter_gtk_0.10_la-gtk-clutter-embed.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/clutter-gtk/work/clutter-gtk-0.10.8/clutter-gtk'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/clutter-gtk/work/clutter-gtk-0.10.8'
```

It seems to me it is like a compiler error. I do run:


```
FreeBSD freebsd91 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #4: Thu Jan 10 10:43:12 CET 2013     root@freebsd9vm:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYVMKERNEL  i386
```

and compiler seems to be:


```
gcc --version
gcc (GCC) 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
```

It seems this is still the default compile also for FreeBSD version 9.1. I'm maybe curious to try another gcc version, then considering all my system is built with this gcc, I'm pretty worried to broke my whole packages install.

Any idea on how I can solve this building problem? What's wrong?


----------

